# 26 weeks marginal placenta previa



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I hoped it would have moved up by now but hasn't budged a cm. So I'm just curious - back before C-sections, I know that a complete placenta previa would result in the baby and mother's death (all the time? most of the time? I don't know) but what about when the placenta is just right there on the edge of the cervix? What would the prognosis be for that?

I know it needs to move up for me to deliver vaginally. I'm not sure what MY OB's limits are, but if they're great (the u/s tech mentioned something about 6 cm!) then I may go to another doctor (perinatologist) who can allow me a vaginal birth with a closer placenta (I've read some doctors let you go if the placenta is over 2 cm away from the cervix)

I *THINK* I still have a good chance of it 'moving' up - I surely hope so! I do not want a c-section!


----------



## babz (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't tell you how far it needs to move, but I know someone whose moved in time for an u/s 3 days before the baby was born vaginally.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

At 26 weeks, you shouldn't even be talking about placenta previa, unless it's complete.







: (I'm angry at a medical establishment that sells a "your body's broken" bill of goods to women, not you.) Placentas move. Uteri expand. Give it time!


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
At 26 weeks, you shouldn't even be talking about placenta previa, unless it's complete.







: (I'm angry at a medical establishment that sells a "your body's broken" bill of goods to women, not you.) Placentas move. Uteri expand. Give it time!

Thanks. I hope this is the case. I felt this way at 20 weeks but now that I've gone back 'six weeks later' and it hasn't moved at all, I'm just now starting to be a bit concerned. Seems like most of the posts I've read that discuss this a lot of people are posting, 'I had it too (at 20 weeks) and by 26 or 28 weeks it had moved out of the way'. Since mine hasn't moved at all, I was just starting to get nervous.


----------



## RunningAway (Feb 24, 2005)

With my 3rd, my placenta was 0.3cm from the cervix at 31 weeks. My hospital based CNM was fine with attempting a vaginal birth at that distance and didn't even seem too concerned about it, except that she didn't want me to have a water birth so that they could monitor blood loss a little better. She told me that 90% of her marginal previa patients delivered vaginally. My dad is a family practice doc who also does OB and he said that 50% of his marginal previa patients delivered vaginally-marginal being anything up to 2cm from the cervix. Luckily for me, at my 35w u/s, it had moved up to 3.3cm. And that REALLY wasn't a concern. I was really surprised that it moved so much after 31 weeks, especially because it was posterior and everything I've read seems to say that anterior placentas move up more than posterior. I went on to have an intervention free birth to a 9 1/2+ lb baby at 41+1 weeks.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

I had placenta previa w/ my 4th child. Sending you good vibes & prayers that all goes well for you! Feel free to PM me if you have any questions/concerns.







:


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunningAway* 
With my 3rd, my placenta was 0.3cm from the cervix at 31 weeks. My hospital based CNM was fine with attempting a vaginal birth at that distance and didn't even seem too concerned about it, except that she didn't want me to have a water birth so that they could monitor blood loss a little better. She told me that 90% of her marginal previa patients delivered vaginally. My dad is a family practice doc who also does OB and he said that 50% of his marginal previa patients delivered vaginally-marginal being anything up to 2cm from the cervix. Luckily for me, at my 35w u/s, it had moved up to 3.3cm. And that REALLY wasn't a concern. I was really surprised that it moved so much after 31 weeks, especially because it was posterior and everything I've read seems to say that anterior placentas move up more than posterior. I went on to have an intervention free birth to a 9 1/2+ lb baby at 41+1 weeks.

Thanks - I am hopeful that mine will move up. Did you experience any bleeding at all during your 3rd trimester?


----------



## RunningAway (Feb 24, 2005)

I never had any bleeding, 3rd trimester or any other time. I was on pelvic rest from 31 weeks until 35 weeks though.


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

While I don't have personal experience with placenta previa, I can share my friend's experience (who just gave birth last month).

Around the same time of pregnancy, she was also "diagnosed" with marginal previa. She spent the entire pregnancy gearing up for a c-section because her doctor was being "so careful" about it. By gearing up, I mean that she was trying to emotionally prepare herself for major surgery and also deciding NOT to look into labor coping techniques because she felt surgery was inevitable.

She was scheduled for many ultrasounds to check if the placenta had moved, and each ultrasound did not show sufficient movement.

Then, at the very end of her pregnancy, the placenta had moved!!! BUT...her doctor insisted that she keep her scheduled c-section date. (What's that all about?!)

To be honest, I don't actually know if she gave birth vaginally or surgically. She's been swamped with toddler at home as well.

So why am I sharing this story with you if I don't even know how the birth went?

Because (as one of the other posters mentioned) this is one way that medicalized pregancy/birth can really interrupt mama and baby's process. Had my friend not known she had marginal previa in the earlier stages of pregnancy, she wouldn't have stressed so much. She wouldn't have given up the idea of a less medicalized birth. That one ultrasound at the beginning shifted her entire pregnancy.

Your placenta has plenty of time to move, and you are so wise to search for answers and options.

I, too, wish you well on your journey.
Lydia


----------

